# Broke in my smoke this past weedend.



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

So last year I picked up a brand new electric smoker for about half the cost of a new one. I finally got around to breaking it in the past weekend. I smoked some ribs and made some bacon. The ribs were already seasoned at Costco, and I just smoked for 4 hours them with pecan, then wrapped them in tinfoil and cooked them for a few more hours. To be honest, they weren't the best ribs I've had, but weren't the worst either. I did like the flavor from the pecan chips. The bacon I smoked with apple chips. I'll need to pick up some sawdust pellets next time, I had a hard time getting the chips to smoke. I'd have to raise the temperature to get them smoking then lower it so I didn't cook the bacon to much, then repeat. I've only tried the end pieces that were left over from cutting. A bit salty but wonderful smoke flavor. Sorry no pics of the ribs.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

elkmule123 said:


> So last year I picked up a brand new electric smoker for about half the cost of a new one. I finally got around to breaking it in the past weekend. I smoked some ribs and made some bacon. The ribs were already seasoned at Costco, and I just smoked for 4 hours them with pecan, then wrapped them in tinfoil and cooked them for a few more hours. To be honest, they weren't the best ribs I've had, but weren't the worst either. I did like the flavor from the pecan chips. The bacon I smoked with apple chips. I'll need to pick up some sawdust pellets next time, I had a hard time getting the chips to smoke. I'd have to raise the temperature to get them smoking then lower it so I didn't cook the bacon to much, then repeat. I've only tried the end pieces that were left over from cutting. A bit salty but wonderful smoke flavor. Sorry no pics of the ribs.


Bacon looks great! Did you brine it,with what?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks AWESOME!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I brined it for two days with 1.75 cups of salt and a cup of dark brown sugar.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well the bacon was a hit with the family, especially with the wife. It wasn't to salty and still had great applewood smoke flavor.


----------

